# Remington R-15 at the range today....



## El Gato Loco

Took it out for one last check before I go hunting this weekend. Pretty happy with the end result. Still not a big fan of the trigger... especially after working so much with my T/C Icon and Encore but it did pretty good. I feel so much more focused with the reticle on that nikon coyote special too. Much different than conventional crosshairs.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I am shooting the r-15 in 223 cal with the coyote special 3x9x40. I shoot great on paper at 100 yards 1/2 groups. Missed 4 yotes last time out not sure what deal is. Maybe need to shoot it more so far ran about 70 rounds through it. Love the gun like the scope concept just not liking myend results. Not willing to give up yet but been looking at scopes trying to figure whats up or the cure for my misses.


----------



## knapper

I was told many years ago that you should not hold over the level of the back of any animal when you are at a range that is unknown to you but you think is past your rifles range sighting max. That way if you miss the bullet will land short and can be seen, maybe. If the bullet goes over the back and could land behind the animal and you could not have an idea where it hit. When ajusting the scope make it so the mid-range is just a couple of inches above the line of sight, that will make it at two inches past some where about 50 plus yards that distance. Check out in the loading manuals. It is sometimes called zero point aim.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Thanks knapper going to the range this weekend will do some testing. I was not able to tell where my shots were landing. Maybe its the new scope or maybe my 50 year old eyes that are out of adjustment.


----------



## catcapper

Chris--AR style rifles are known for thier crappy factory triggers. If you lenghten the bolt just a little that holds the grip on it will remove quit a bit of trigger creep. Don't screw it in too far or the weapon will not fire. I'am going to try a timmney trigger in my Sabre Defence M-4.


----------



## 1badboy

ya heard the R-15 comes with stock 7 pd trigger !
i d switch to something in the neighborhood of 3 if it was me !
but dont have a R-15 so dont have any idea to get one


----------



## wilded

Remember to shoot your AR at 25 and 50 yards as it will shoot low because the scope is so high above the bore. I have seen people miss close shots or shot just across the chest and wound because of this. JMHO ET


----------



## wilded

1badboy said:


> ya heard the R-15 comes with stock 7 pd trigger !
> i d switch to something in the neighborhood of 3 if it was me !
> but dont have a R-15 so dont have any idea to get one


Just have Bill Springfield do his trigger magic for $50.00 and you will have a tack driver.


----------



## knapper

I am a Rock River fan, the match trigger is a two stage that will fit. Pull out the old and put in the new.


----------



## Shemanese

+1 on the Bill Springfield trigger job, got a 4# breaks real clean.


----------



## ebbs

Chris Miller said:


> Took it out for one last check before I go hunting this weekend. Pretty happy with the end result. Still not a big fan of the trigger... especially after working so much with my T/C Icon and Encore but it did pretty good. I feel so much more focused with the reticle on that nikon coyote special too. Much different than conventional crosshairs.
> 
> View attachment 92


Sent this pic to dad today. He's gonna sell one of his TC frame/stock sets. I think I've really got him leaning to an AR if he doesn't have to build it. I'll giver you partial credit.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Took her back out to the range last week and didn't do nearly as well with it this time.

Still 100 yards, the group photo is below. If I am allowed any excuses, I might blame the kids, or being in a rush, or that I was in an indoor range and a guy was shooting a canon in the bay next to me. One of those had to be screwing me up, right?









In all seriousness, I was pretty happy with the groups but didn't feel nearly as focused as the last time I was at the range with it.


----------



## youngdon

Maybe the sun was in your eyes !! LOL


----------



## hassell

Still looks pretty good to me, target shooting is not for me, the more I shoot the worse I get, distractions and the hurry up thing is my down fall.


----------



## wilded

Chris we need to find a day in the near future to head up to my place and shoot. I need to sight in all the girls rifles and a crossbow before season opens. ET


----------



## El Gato Loco

wilded said:


> Chris we need to find a day in the near future to head up to my place and shoot. I need to sight in all the girls rifles and a crossbow before season opens. ET


Let's do it soon.

I have been looking at land out west near Dryden / Sanderson (because of the low prices) and I got permission from a few land owners to do some calling / hunting / trapping on some of the ranches to gauge the predator population. Any idea what it's like over there as far as predators go?

If it sounds like something you would want to do, let me know. I doubt I would get the wife and kids to go along and stay way out there while I hunt.


----------



## wilded

Road Trip.


----------



## TC4ME

Nice group, the coyote special does take a little getting used to. Have had thoughts about switching to a Nikon M223, any thoughts? Haven't talked with you much about shooting the Encore, still 30-06? How is it shooting for you. Handloading those? Marty


----------



## El Gato Loco

TC4ME said:


> Nice group, the coyote special does take a little getting used to. Have had thoughts about switching to a Nikon M223, any thoughts? Haven't talked with you much about shooting the Encore, still 30-06? How is it shooting for you. Handloading those? Marty


I'll tell you what, after comparing the 40mm objective to a 50mm tonight, I am absolutely sold on the 50. I felt like I was looking thru a straw with the coyote special after looking thru that 50. Rodney on here turned me onto one of these and I put it on my Savage in 22-250 and i'm really liking it.

That M223 seems awesome..... I think it only goes up to a x42 though? What do you think about the bigger diameter scopes?

I bought some factory stuff for the Encore but I still have hand loads that you gave me for the 30-06! Don't ask me how... we cut down a tree with them out there at Mossy Oak last year. I found the blue container with more loads in it a couple of weeks ago buried in my reloading stand. I'm probably a wuss because that thing scares the crap out of me.







I haven't shot it enough to get over the anticipation of the shot yet. I feel like after I every shot, I am recovering from a concussion and it usually takes me a couple of minutes to pull myself back together so I can see where it hit. lol


----------



## bar-d

Chris Miller said:


> Took her back out to the range last week and didn't do nearly as well with it this time.
> 
> Still 100 yards, the group photo is below. If I am allowed any excuses, I might blame the kids, or being in a rush, or that I was in an indoor range and a guy was shooting a canon in the bay next to me. One of those had to be screwing me up, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, I was pretty happy with the groups but didn't feel nearly as focused as the last time I was at the range with it.
> 
> View attachment 782


Chris, that first group you posted was awesome and, not a dang thing wrong with the second. As good as factory ammo is these days, there can be manufacturing anomalies. Machines do have glitches occasionally. Therefore, you have no control over the consistency of your ammo. A slight change at the factory can have a big effect on a super accurate firearm. I have been shooting most of my life and reloading for about 75% of it. I used to spend hours tweaking guns and load recipes to get the tightest group off a bench possible. If I could not cover 3 shots with a quarter, I was not satisfied. I still try to glean as much accuracy as possible from my loads and take pride in doing so but do not fret about a 1 1/2" group anymore. Most of my rifles will still stay in that quarter sized group off the bench rest but shooting off hand at a distance other than a known 100 yds at a living, breathing target eyeballing me back is a different story. The coyote I shot the other day was at 75 yds. I hit her about 2" back from where I intended to. I was kinda in an awkward position because she came in from the opposite direction I was set up for. But, dead coyote. I still enjoy stitching 3 or 4 shots together on a target but don't beat myself up for spreading them out a little. Once I know a particular rifle is shooting the best I can get it to shoot, I trust myself to make a good shot when it counts. That doesn't always happen but more often than not. I have seen enough of your target pics to know you are a good accurate shooter and so is ebbs. I would love to be there for the epic contest. May the best man win!


----------



## youngdon

I think you all should take Jason with you and let him shoot a group from each rifle as well.


----------



## bman940

Hey Chris, As so many have said, not a thing wrong with your first group, in fact I would be jealous! 
A new trigger is an easy swap out for the AR, you'll probably be looking at $100-$200 depending on your choice. Definitely worth the money!
Have you checked out Nikon's Spot On web-site? It will help you optimize your Nikon Coyote Special scope. It can give you the exact distances for the rounds you are shooting and at the 
magnification you are shooting as well. At the very least you'll see the ballistic data for what your round is doing once it leaves the barrel. Very helpful
go to Nikonhunintg.com, click the Spot On logo and away you go.
Drop me a note if you have any questions.
Bart


----------



## ebbs

> At the very least you'll see the ballistic data for what your round is doing once it leaves the barrel. Very helpful
> go to Nikonhunintg.com, click the Spot On logo and away you go.
> Drop me a note if you have any questions.
> Bart


Bart, just posted a review at HausofGuns.com I think you'll like...

*Nikon Spot On Software Review *


----------

